# Amplificador con TDA1555Q



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

Buenas.
Encontre que tengo un integrado TDA1555Q, busqué el datasheet y es un amplificador de 4 canales de 11W cada uno, o de 2 canales de 22W cada uno.


Mi idea es armarlo en modo estereo con un total de 44W.
Pienso usar el circuito que aparece en el datasheet, que adjunto a continuación.

Quiero saber si alguien lo probó, que tal le parecio, y si distorciona mucho poniendolo fuerte.


Y otra cosa más:
Los materiales que necesito son solamente:

4 resistencias de 60K
1 capacitor de 2200uF
2 capacitores de 220nF
1 capacitor de 100nF

Los dos parlantes, el tda1555q, y un disipador.

Nada mas? Eso es lo que se ve en el circuito del datasheet. Si es así, como regulo el volumen?

Gracias!


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 16, 2007)

hola amigo!este circuito deberia funcionar, yo no lo eh probado pero seguro que funciona,hay un amigo del foro que armo el TDA1554 y dice que suena estupendo, si quieres, puedes armar este que ya esta probado.las resistencias de 60K no las debes comprar, estas forman parte del circuito integrado, lo que tienes que comprar es todo lo otro menos las resistencias. para controlar el volumen puedes utilizar un potenciometro doble de 100 o 50K si lo vas a hacer estereo, colocas un extremo del potenciometro a GND, el otro extremo lo conectas a la entrada de la señal de audio y el pin del medio lo conectas a la entrada de audio del amplificador. cualquier duda pregunta

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Nov 17, 2007)

Perfecto!
entonces con 4 capacitores y un potenciómetro tengo el amplificador.
Voy a armar este porque ya tengo el TDA1555Q.

Cuando lo termina lo subo andando  (si anda.)

Gracias Pollo.


----------



## //pollo// (Nov 19, 2007)

ok amigo nimer! me alegro que hayas entendido todo!sube los esquemas cuando los termines!yo tambien tengo ganas de armar este amplificador jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mats (Dic 24, 2007)

hola todos,quería seber si alguien me puede ayudar con un pcb que hice del tda1554q que posteo acontinuación,quiero saber si esta bien,jeje..para después hacerlo...si es que me lo recomiendan..




desde ahora gracias y muy felicaes fiestas a todos


----------



## //pollo// (Dic 26, 2007)

hola amigo!
primero te recomiendo que pases por aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19323.html 

ahi hay varias librerias hechas en PCB wizard que son muy interesantes y segundo te recomiendo que hagas todo en una sola pcb, creo que va a ser mucho mas sencillo.cualquier duda pregunta.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------

